# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Invite

## fuсka rolla

Созрело предложение закрыть форум для регистрации и выдавать таковую по инвайтам (или из группы вКонтакте, или от пользователей, что уже здесь). 
Причины: тролли, мат, боты, дополнительные аккаунты, несовершеннолетние (которые потом еще и доступ к способам получат!!!!). 
Что скажите, однокашники?

----------


## Гражданин

Я думаю не самый лучший ввариант. Поток "свежей крови" (интересных в общении людей,способных привнести нечто новое в общение) может заметно поубавится. К тому же на счет инвайтов из вконтакте некоторые не захотят афишировать сове старницу,если она не сделана под фэйковую.
Можно улучшить работу модерации, набрать новых можеров или чтобы старые лучше работали. Мб они тут редко бывают,потмоу что у низ в жизни ве более менее налажено?)

----------


## Игорёк

Ничего не надо делать. Резать мат и банить только троллей. А тут написал слово опа, и всё, досвиданья. так ни один форум не выживет - половину забанят, вторая половина сама уйдет.
убили форум по большей части думаю как раз модеры, а не тролли. Не надо еще больше всё усложнять.

----------


## Unity

И опять оно, – странное, иррациональное желание «…Создать элитарную группу» в угоду своему эго... Просто Смешно! ^_^ 
Ещё бы свою политическую партию организовать предложили!.. Ну и ну... «…Куда катится наш свет»...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Вот Вам, Юнити, все тоталитаризмы мерещаться)  "элитарные группы" здесь ни при чем. Руководствуюсь желанием повысить качество общения. Я понимаю, что принявшие участие в обсуждение этой темы троллей могут и заигнорить, матом не пользуются и т.д. Но меня больше всего беспокоит присутствие несовершеннолетних. Не то чтобы они что-то портят... Неправильно это. Особенно, когда для них способы открыты. Вы что, правда, не понимаете, что это- ответственность большая? И, между прочим, Вы, Юнити, больше остальных себя посвящаете су агитации. А по ту сторону монитора дети Вашу кашу впитывают (тем более, Вы сами заявили, что все монологи Ваши, кроме как эмпирическими накоплениями, ничем не подкреплены). Я не пытаюсь оградиться от каких-то отдельных групп пользователей... но, блин, Вам не ясно, что это же дети? 
Вам смешно? Мне-нет. Можно сколько угодно долго рассуждать о их правах и о том, что и у них могут быть трудности, только раздавать им "дельные" советы, а тем более, допускать к более серьезным вещам-"способам", или разговаривать с ними на сею тему- огромный человеческий минус. Вам! 
Может Я неудачное предложение выдвинул- инвайты, но меня сильно беспокоит оная ситуация. Тем более, половина участников далека от адекватности, а демонстрировать детям свои психические отклонения- неправильно. Ибо (для Юнити сказано- книжки не читала) любая психическая жизнь настроена на подражание.

----------


## Гражданин

Мне порой бывает, даже не знаю назвать словом, смешно над теми новыми участниками(вполне возможно среди них бывает немалая часть несовершеннолетних), которые только приядя создают темы с советом способа добровольного ухода жизни. Мне кажется большинство таких несовершеннолетних приходят сюда скорее для поддержки,высказатья,поплакаться,мало таких,кто готов на отчаянный шаг. К тому же способ в интернете найти непроблема,много ресурсов,где можно найти инофрмацию.Другое дело,что проблемы детей бывают на первый взгляд настолько глупы и банальны,что даже не то что отвечать,читать даже влом.
Вообщем не знаю,пусть админитрация делает что хочет. Я уже давно практически потерял веру, в то что этот форум даст возможность как-то разнообразить свою социальную жизнь,в плане знакомств, общения. Я имею ввиду не переписки,я уже напереписывался свое, а именно возможность живого общения. Например орагизовывать форумовки между пользоватлей относительно близких городов.
Захожу сюда по привычке,читаю темы,которые показались мне интересными, отвечаю порой.

----------


## Unity

> Вот Вам, Юнити, все тоталитаризмы мерещаться)  "элитарные группы" здесь ни при чем. Руководствуюсь желанием повысить качество общения. Я понимаю, что принявшие участие в обсуждение этой темы троллей могут и заигнорить, матом не пользуются и т.д. Но меня больше всего беспокоит присутствие несовершеннолетних. Не то чтобы они что-то портят... Неправильно это. Особенно, когда для них способы открыты. Вы что, правда, не понимаете, что это- ответственность большая? И, между прочим, Вы, Юнити, больше остальных себя посвящаете су агитации. А по ту сторону монитора дети Вашу кашу впитывают (тем более, Вы сами заявили, что все монологи Ваши, кроме как эмпирическими накоплениями, ничем не подкреплены). Я не пытаюсь оградиться от каких-то отдельных групп пользователей... но, блин, Вам не ясно, что это же дети? 
> Вам смешно? Мне-нет. Можно сколько угодно долго рассуждать о их правах и о том, что и у них могут быть трудности, только раздавать им "дельные" советы, а тем более, допускать к более серьезным вещам-"способам", или разговаривать с ними на сею тему- огромный человеческий минус. Вам! 
> Может Я неудачное предложение выдвинул- инвайты, но меня сильно беспокоит оная ситуация. Тем более, половина участников далека от адекватности, а демонстрировать детям свои психические отклонения- неправильно. Ибо (для Юнити сказано- книжки не читала) любая психическая жизнь настроена на подражание.


 Несовершеннолетние, По-вашему, не люди? У них нет разума, сознания, души, собственных своих соображений по поводу того, «…Чем & Каким в действительности является наш с Вами “…Мир”, “…Система”»; нет своих мыслей, суждений, соображений и идей, основанных на личных своих наблюдениях, размышлениях, являющихся следствием прежнего опыта, книг, воспоминаний? Сама аз впервые задумалась о СУ лет этак в 13, – а в 17 уже загремела в пси-клинику с первой дырой на руке – и помыслы мои, по сути, существенно не изменились с тех времён, – аз всего лишь научилась чуть ладнее сплетать слова, оформляя чувства и переживания в немые строки... 
Будучи подростком, обретя первейшие проблески самосознания, мне Уже сознательно Не Хотелось продолжать свою жизнь, осознав «…Изначальную свою позицию на шахматной доске экзистенции». Став взрослой, понимаю: ничего Не Изменилось с далёких тех времён, – и, фактически, года всего лишь Утвердили меня в Изначальном Намерении. «…Наш мир иррационален», «…Человек человеку волк», «…Убивай или будь убитой/порабощай либо будь рабой», – вот и всё – Это сущность нашей с Вами «…Жизни», – сколь бы ни хотелось некоторым из нас веровать в обратное. Увы, опыт жизни всё расставит по своим местам. Рано или Поздно. 
Убеждена: Дети Не Глупы, – и никогда в действительности не были такими несмотря на весь тот эгоизм и презрение более старших созданий. Они Свободны, – равно как и все мы – и у СУ нет возрастного ценза. Сколько было мифической шекспировской Джульетте, когда она Ушла?.. Уже тогда возраст Никого Не Останавливал. 
Аз агитирую, полагаете?.. Всего лишь высказываю свои соображения по поводу того, что Жизнь Некоторых Особей изначально лишена коего-либо Смысла. К сожалению, это действительно так, – и вряд ли специалисты с приставкой «…Пси-» смогут нам, Таким, как-либо помочь – ведь «…Вместо нас» нашу «…Жизнь» за нас никто не проживёт, – и если она Более Напоминает медленное, болезненное умирание – словно бы в хосписе, – да, аз реально не вижу Смысла растягивать этот процесс на долгие годы, причиняя боль своим родным, бесполезным грузом ложась на плечи общества и немногочисленных своих друзей. Посредством СУ социум избавляется от Самых Слабых (и оттого, стоит полагать, бесполезных) Особей. Это «…Естественный Отбор», – Дарвин был стократно прав. Правде стоит смело смотреть в глаза, – даже если она Вам не по душе. Правда вообще в принципе очень редко бывает Удобной... Разве Вам не хочется жительствовать в мире Winner’ов, успешных, «…Позитивных», прекрасных, оптимистических людей, начисто свободном от Looser’ов, – даже в качестве экземпляра для сравнения?..

Имхо, – не менее тяжкий Минус – не предоставлять подросткам права Самостоятельно Предопределять, Решать Свою Судьбу, – не оставляя им никоей иной альтернативы, кроме Жизни. 

Психические отклонения?.. О, как Вы правы... ^_^ Некоторые из нас действительно Страдают, – да, можно заклеймить их «…Психопатами» и подвергнуть социальной стигматизации – но оттого их Боль не станет менее реальной, – как и любой иной недуг, психические расстройства (коим бы ни был их генез, причины, происхождение) причиняют людям Боль – уверена: Не Меньшую, нежели больным раком в хосписах на терминальных стадиях, – а, может быть, и Большую... 
Но любая Боль бессмысленна, имхо, – Вы же вправе верить в обратное и возводить страдания в ранг Нормы Жизни, в качестве чего-то хорошего, придающего жизни пряность... 

Да, многие, оказывающиеся Здесь, нездоровы. Зачем нам, Таким, Жить, – коль уж права на эвтаназию у нас Нет, а медицина – и, главное, сами мы, – бессильны себе помочь?.. 
Уверена: молодые люди сами прекрасно понимают, – Что стоит за словами тех или иных персон – и сами они вправе решать: прав ритор либо прискорбно заблуждается...

P.S. Боль напрасна, это Излишний элемент нашей жизни. Это моё кредо. Не все из нас мазохисты, – и это вовсе не повод провозглашать нас Неадекватными. Да, мы Больны, – мы не желаем Боли... 
Дети же вправе всё решать для себя.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Сколько было мифической шекспировской Джульетте, когда она Ушла?.. Уже тогда возраст Никого Не Останавливал.


 Вы издеваетесь, или, действительно, не понимаете? В 16 веке продолжительность жизни была- 30 лет. Хотя бы это делало более маленьких более взрослыми. 



> Аз агитирую, полагаете?.. Всего лишь высказываю свои соображения по поводу того, что Жизнь Некоторых Особей изначально лишена коего-либо Смысла.


 Вы агитируете за СУ. Не Я один видел предложения читающим совершить коллективный СУ от Вас. 

И, Юнити, риторов все любят. Только палку не перегибайте, Я все еще помню о чем речь. И она не о правах детей, а о том, что участники форума Обязаны иметь представления об ответственности перед законом, и главное- перед самими детьми! Вам на это, конечно, плевать,- на ответственность перед детьми, но только примите за правду, что влияние авторитета на слушателя\читателя существует. И Я не хочу, чтобы таким авторитетом, к которому прислушиваются дети, были именно Вы. Я абсолютно ничего не имею против Вас. Даже симпатизирую. Пусть и не разделяю Ваших позиций. Только, Пожалуйста, воспитайте в себе мораль- единственно, что может впредь не говорить детям в сложной ситуации, что лучший выход- убить свой 14-летний организм! Головой думайте.

И, еще раз повторюсь, читайте и следите за контекстом! Я не клеймил носителей психического отклонения. 
Выбирайтесь уже из своего мира, и постарайтесь уже не придумывать смысл поста за его автора.

----------


## Nord

Самое логичное - это запретить на этом суицид-форуме говорить о суициде.

Запретить авторитеты! Любой авторитет может потенциально склонить к суициду.

Надо бы и вообще разговаривать запретить - выдавать всем тщательно отобраным приглашенным с утра корректные тексты - и пусть публикуют. Так, по-крайней мере, администрация всегда сможет среагировать на потенциальную угрозу.

Да и вообще подозрительно это все: собираются люди, говорят! Непорядок.

В общем, как говорится, лучший форум - мертвый форум.

fuсka rolla, Я абсолютно ничего не имею против Вас. Даже симпатизирую. Пусть и не разделяю Ваших позиций. Только, Пожалуйста, давайте будем последовательными - и закроем к черту это гнездо аморальности!

А если серьезно, fuсka rolla - Вы же помните почему ушли в прошлый раз с этого форума? Зачем одно и то же повторять. И какой смысл разговаривать с теми, чье мнение Вы и так знаете? Лучше уж открыть кружок по коллективному чтению мантр.

Дети... детям вообще надо запретить в интернет ходить - тут тебе и порно, и совращения, и суицид, и пропаганда наркотиков и бог знает что еще. И на улицу бы им не надо ходить - там это вообще всё в реале. Да и вообще рожать детей не надо - зачем подвергать такой опасности неразумных?

Это было, есть и будет, fuсka rolla - и что можно сделать, так это дать информацию о том, что есть с разных сторон. Если человек не научится сам думать и принимать решения - так и грош цена такой жизни!

----------


## fuсka rolla

Норд, если верно Вас понял, то сарказмом не является только последний Ваш пост.
Вы зря меня синонимизировали с тиранией. Единственное, из-за чего это предложил- непонимание того, как можно сказать ребенку, что можно и не жить. 
Мне неприятно, что Вы во мне непонятно что увидели.

----------


## Nord

> Норд, если все верно Вас понял, то сарказмом не является только последний Ваш пост.
> Вы зря меня синонимизировали с тиранией. Единственное, из-за чего это предложил- непонимание того, как можно сказать ребенку, что можно и не жить. 
> Мне неприятно, что Вы во мне непонятно что увидели.


 Да Бог с Вами - какая тирания! Просто немножечко подзапретить!... Из, понятно, самых лучших побуждений! Какая же это тирания! Вы же очень проницательный и умный человек - Вы же вон знаете даже что я в Вас увидел... но, уверяю, вот именно в этом вот незначительном эпизоде Ваше несомненная прозорливость ну прямо совсем чуточку Вас подвела - ничего непонятного я в Вас не увидел. Я понял Вашу заботу об облико морале и поддержал Вас!

Еще раз извините, если доставил Вам неприятные моменты - надеюсь, с победой инвайтной системы мы совсем изживем это позорное явление.

Еще раз извините!

----------


## Гражданин

Норд,  да ты просто гонишь.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*fuсka rolla*, а что ты думаешь "в контакте"  меньше троллей ,чем тут ?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> *fuсka rolla*, а что ты думаешь "в контакте"  меньше троллей ,чем тут ?


 нет. Так не думаю. Я думаю, что тот, кто создал там группу в курсе посетителей, приходящих\вступающих в нее. 
Да и многие им пользуются- проще группу найти не выходя из вКонтакта. Я точно не знаю- не зарегистрирован там.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

имхо инвайты - это нонсенс. а троллей и так всех баним.

----------

